# Smart Grinder Pro and Chemex



## Dire Wolf (May 16, 2021)

I've finally bought a Chemex to add to my stock of equipment. Can anybody suggest a setting on the Smart Grinder Pro for Chemex?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Can't suggest a setting for the grinder, but you want coarse sand grind for Chemex and tweak grind either way from their to fine tune brewing.


----------



## Dire Wolf (May 16, 2021)

Thanks. I always have a tough time remembering what, for example, coarse sand looks like! 😀 I'll give it my best shot though ....

I also have a peculiar thing, where a cup is very to right, of being uncertain whether it is over- or under-extracted. I can tell when things are more extreme, but when I'm obviously nearly there it's hard to know what direction to tweak in, if that makes sense (though I always know when it's right and when it's not).


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If it tastes thin - grind finer. If there is loads of body but flavour notes are drowned out, grind coarser. Chemex papers are the thickest of all pour over papers so they take a lot of oils out of the brew giving the Chemex trademark cleaner taste which isn't to everyone's tastes. At the end of the day, go with the balance of mouthfeel/flavour profile balance you enjoy.


----------

